# Braumeister Purchasing Costs



## suchidog (7/2/12)

Hi all just wondering your though on some figures I have knocked up to purchase a Braumeister 20 litre model.

With the strength of the Australia dollar vs the Euro I can import a 20 litre Braumeister and a wort chiller for $1913.52 vs the advertised price from most of the sponsors on AHB of $2499 for the Braumeister only (i.e no wort chiller).

Am I crazy to be thinking of just direct importing this item myself? Has anyone had an issues doing so themselves or is the near on 25% saving not worth the effort?

Are retailers thinking of cutting their pricing with the run of the Oz dollar?


----------



## Pennywise (7/2/12)

Have you factored in the gst and duty or what ever they charge for stuff over 1K to bring in to Aus?


----------



## Dazza88 (7/2/12)

Did you account for duty and GST taxes for a purchase over $1000? 

http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page5549.asp#Calculating

EDIT: Beaten by pennywise!


----------



## suchidog (7/2/12)

Yes factored the following:

Price EUR including wort chiller
Postage & Insurance EUR

Price AUD Item
Price AUD Postage & Insurnace

Foreign exchange credit card fee

Customs duty (5% of Cval in AUD)

Value of the Taxable Importation (VoTI) (Cval+Duty+T&I)
Goods and Services Tax (GST) @ 10% of the VoTI

Customs manual import declaration charge


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (7/2/12)

If you can get it here delivered with a chiller for that price, I'de consider it. Get insurance I guess.


----------



## Rowy (7/2/12)

Buy a 50litre with the money you save.


----------



## suchidog (7/2/12)

Craftbrewer perhaps a Braumeister Deal of the Moment???


This one - http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4227 has been up since before Christmas!


----------



## NickB (7/2/12)

As long as these aren't hardwired or you'd need either an adaptor to aus plug, or a transformer if the country you're importing from doesn't do 220v/240v.

If it does have a universal power supply, and uses a standard IEC cable (like a kettle cable) then I see no issues, apart from warranty and shipping back if something goes wrong.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (7/2/12)

The old faithful.............everythings great until you need a part <_<


----------



## Batz (7/2/12)

suchidog said:


> Craftbrewer perhaps a Braumeister Deal of the Moment???
> 
> 
> This one - http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4227 has been up since before Christmas!




They were gone in a moment, the add's been hanging around a bit longer.


----------



## Maheel (7/2/12)

25% markup seems fair to me for service and warrenty on a $$$ item 

didn't someone buy one with a leak recently ? returned it for a replacement on the spot

here is the thread 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...60176&st=20


----------



## MarkBastard (8/2/12)

Maheel said:


> 25% markup seems fair to me for service and warrenty on a $$$ item
> 
> didn't someone buy one with a leak recently ? returned it for a replacement on the spot
> 
> ...



Yeah agreed.


----------



## erniebeer (8/2/12)

Yes id agree with suchidog with the costs of importation.

VOTI and brokers charges cuts down on your savings and then no warranty on the product might end up giving you more hassle then you wanted.

Other option is to see if someone knows how to build one and get four or five brewers to purchase one each from a builder/boilermaker/electrician so they make some cashola and there you have your own unique brew system.


----------



## erniebeer (8/2/12)

Sorry that didnt make too much sense. Id first think about saving $1000 then its a saving.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/2/12)

I could probably live without the 12 month or whatever warranty, but the no dead on arrival warranty is the killer.


----------



## proudscum (8/2/12)

I went the direct route when they were $3000 so saved 1K but had to wait for 5 months for all the parts to turn up.Another person got their one for about $1800 because no duty/gst was charged.

If you want one just go and buy it and you can use it the next day,you can check it out make sure there is no damage etc.in the past there have been problems with items getting crushed.No damage with my unit but had to have it hang out of the falcon boot to get it home because of the box size.

Who are you thinking of getting it from?


----------



## mikec (8/2/12)

Everything's negotiable.
See if you can get a better deal here. Even if you only save $100-$200, the price difference becoming negligible when you have the local warranty etc.


----------



## Malted (8/2/12)

I bought one from an Australian agent. Spediel have modified their packaging because of the requests made by their Australian agents. The packaging has changed due to this and that is one of the reasons they became cheaper not that long ago - as you could appreciate international packaging is generally charged at a volumetic rate. Australian Speidel agents worked with Spiedel to make the packaging smaller and thus cheaper - they pass these savings on to the Australian purchasers. 

Despite the above, when my BM arrived in Australia it was quite dinged up. The Australian agent purchased a new body for it, at his own cost (until who was going to pay for the damage was resloved) and fixed it for me. It cost me nothing but a bit of extra time. I do not know if Speidel have modified the packaging to resolve this issue.

So here's how I see it. If you import one you may well get it here cheaper than what you could have previously due to the work that the Australian Speidel agents put into it. They have probably saved you money. 

If you import one yourself, you _might_ recieve your BM a bit banged up, if you don't mind dents and scratches go for it. If you are worried about dents and scratches you're probably going to have to sit the fence in a fight between Speidel and the carriers. Who's fault is it, the company who packed the device innapropriately or the carrier who handled it innapropriately? 

I don't think Speidel do direct sales, certainly not to Australia but I may be wrong. 

There certainly are a lot of what if's in what I have said, and a few remote chances. Some of my logic may be skewed or even skew-if. I am just throwing some more thoughts into the pot is all.


----------



## humulus (8/2/12)

Malted said:


> I bought one from an Australian agent. Spediel have modified their packaging because of the requests made by their Australian agents. The packaging has changed due to this and that is one of the reasons they became cheaper not that long ago - as you could appreciate international packaging is generally charged at a volumetic rate. Australian Speidel agents worked with Spiedel to make the packaging smaller and thus cheaper - they pass these savings on to the Australian purchasers.
> 
> Despite the above, when my BM arrived in Australia it was quite dinged up. The Australian agent purchased a new body for it, at his own cost (until who was going to pay for the damage was resloved) and fixed it for me. It cost me nothing but a bit of extra time. I do not know if Speidel have modified the packaging to resolve this issue.
> 
> ...


My 20l arrived with dents in the main body,they came from the lifting lugs on the malt pipe.All they had to do was unscrew them,which they now do before export,was a bit gutted when it showed up,Australian agent offered to sort it but in the end they were only cosmetic i kept it and shes just a workhorse now!!!!  
What im saying is pay that little bit extra and be reassured by local backup!!!


----------



## ticinglese (8/2/12)

Bought one from these guys http://www.hellmann24.de/ and imported it to Switzerland (only nexdoor granted but the paperwork is the same). Great service and the guy I dealt with (the boss) spoke perfect English). Don't forget they take of the German sales tax (19%) too and you pay your aussie tax on the net price. BMs take normal computer power cables so just bin the German power cable if you can't be arse to wire an aussie plug on it.


----------



## Wimmig (8/2/12)

Hmm a bulk buy would be good i guess. Seriously, the first shop who will play ball on the $1750 - $2000 zone for the 20L with me can have my money in credit, deposit, or neat bundles of cash.....however you want it! It's your sale!


----------



## suchidog (8/2/12)

Wimmig said:


> Hmm a bulk buy would be good i guess. Seriously, the first shop who will play ball on the $1750 - $2000 zone for the 20L with me can have my money in credit, deposit, or neat bundles of cash.....however you want it! It's your sale!



Agreed. Anything under the magical $2000 would do it for me


----------



## Wimmig (8/2/12)

suchidog said:


> Agreed. Anything under the magical $2000 would do it for me



There you go! Come on down sponsors and take a quick chunk of cash! Right now!


----------



## SJW (8/2/12)

Some things never change..... just suport your local retail shop and buy one from them. God forbid a retailer in this country make a buck, esspecially as they are the ones we go to when we have problems with equipement.
And yes I picked my 20 litre BM up yesterday.

Steve


----------



## Wimmig (8/2/12)

SJW said:


> Some things never change..... just suport your local retail shop and buy one from them. God forbid a retailer in this country make a buck, esspecially as they are the ones we go to when we have problems with equipement.
> And yes I picked my 20 litre BM up yesterday.
> 
> Steve



I am supporting them, giving them first call on the cash! Hell, i'll direct future sales there with preference for ths shortfall!


----------



## suchidog (8/2/12)

SJW said:


> Some things never change..... just suport your local retail shop and buy one from them. God forbid a retailer in this country make a buck, esspecially as they are the ones we go to when we have problems with equipement.
> And yes I picked my 20 litre BM up yesterday.
> 
> Steve



Steve this wasn't the point of my original post. I just note that even though the exchange rate has appreciated notable Braumeister prices have remained static. Whilst this could be due to other factors such as increased shipping costs etc I doubt it.


----------



## suchidog (8/2/12)

Graphic of the AUD vs EUR rise

http://www.x-rates.com/d/EUR/AUD/graph120.html


----------



## proudscum (9/2/12)

suchidog said:


> Agreed. Anything under the magical $2000 would do it for me




When i imported mine i talked to John at G+G and tried to get a better price but he said the margin is slim but was not concerned that i would import myself(having started brewing after 5 years away he knew i would buy my hops,yeast,malt from him)
He asked to see my paper work once it had arrived to see how much i payed and as a non business i got it cheaper than he could at the time.
This i think helped to get the packaging changed and the cost to you the customer cheaper.

Since i brought mine they have gone up about 80 euro and down $500 .

You wont import one for less than $2000 so dont expect to buy one locally for less.


----------



## Wimmig (9/2/12)

proudscum said:


> When i imported mine i talked to John at G+G and tried to get a better price but he said the margin is slim but was not concerned that i would import myself(having started brewing after 5 years away he knew i would buy my hops,yeast,malt from him)
> He asked to see my paper work once it had arrived to see how much i payed and as a non business i got it cheaper than he could at the time.
> This i think helped to get the packaging changed and the cost to you the customer cheaper.
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty reasonable!


----------



## Batz (9/2/12)

I'm not afraid to import smaller items but there's no way I'll import a BM.

Talk to the retailers.

Batz


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/2/12)

proudscum said:


> When i imported mine i talked to John at G+G and tried to get a better price but he said the margin is slim but was not concerned that i would import myself(having started brewing after 5 years away he knew i would buy my hops,yeast,malt from him)
> He asked to see my paper work once it had arrived to see how much i payed and as a non business i got it cheaper than he could at the time.
> This i think helped to get the packaging changed and the cost to you the customer cheaper.
> 
> ...



I think the very first post actually stated what the costs involved were and included a chiller, it was also stated that all associated costs of duties, taxes, and insurance had been included and with the chiller still under the magical $2000, it isn't a matter of our local suppliers doing anything wrong or making a killing, I think it's more the overseas supplier not doing right by our local stores. In the end your paying $500-$700 for piece of mind with local backup and suport. If that cost for support were closer by comparison this thread would not be here. Yes we should support our local retailers, the problem arises when their suppliers don't recognise the product support resellers give, I'm well sure if our retailers were getting these in at the price stated in the first post the cost comparison would be a lot tighter.


----------



## ticinglese (10/2/12)

you guys are all reading way too much into this - the aussie is the strongest it's ever been against the euro so unless your charitable local retailers are paying a fixed price in aussie for the BMs they must be making a killing paying in euro. I'me sure when the aussie weakens against the euro the retailers will pass on the extra cost to the customer, so now it's strong they need to play ball too. We have the same situation here in Switzerland too and retailers had to wake up and cut prices because people were going over the boarder to buy everything from steaks to cars! You can also ask your retailers why they sell cheap imported stuff instead of aussie made goods!

Well done scuchidog for your original post and trying to save these ungrateful buggers some cash!


----------



## the_new_darren (10/2/12)

If the freight is insured, doesn't that mean if it arrives damaged then insurance will fix it?

The way I see it is if its damaged, you are going to have to complain to 
a) the retailer (who inturn complains to the freighter/insurance company)
or
b ) the freighter/insurance company.

Still not sure I understand the risk?

tnd


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/2/12)

Batz said:


> I'm not afraid to import smaller items but there's no way I'll import a BM.
> 
> Talk to the retailers.
> 
> Batz


Hey I will do it if some other retailer hasn't closed up the deal tighter than a fishes arse. Import is easy.
Nev


----------



## DuaneS (10/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> If the freight is insured, doesn't that mean if it arrives damaged then insurance will fix it?
> 
> The way I see it is if its damaged, you are going to have to complain to
> a) the retailer (who inturn complains to the freighter/insurance company)
> ...





The risk would be having your 2 grand worth of goods held up for 6 months or more, if it did arrive damaged, you have to remember, " insured" within Australia is all good, anything offshore, you have very little comebacks, and no one much to complain too should the deal go wrong.


----------



## the_new_darren (10/2/12)

DuaneS said:


> The risk would be having your 2 grand worth of goods held up for 6 months or more, if it did arrive damaged, you have to remember, " insured" within Australia is all good, anything offshore, you have very little comebacks, and no one much to complain too should the deal go wrong.



But why the retailer be able to resolve the issue any faster than an annoyed consumer?

tnd


----------



## DuaneS (10/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> But why the retailer be able to resolve the issue any faster than an annoyed consumer?
> 
> tnd



Retailer has got your dollars, now your basically asking him to work for free to help you.
lets assume your damage is not cosmetic, but a fault or leak, you only found thisafter you used the item, you signed for the item on delivery....and signature on delivery means item " received in good working condition"
You then contact the retailer, who contacts the shipping agent, who contacts the delivery agent in Australia, who provides him with your signature, whom do you complain to?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/2/12)

Your questions are warranted, I wonder if you can get these answers from the current suppliers in AU ?
Nev


----------



## DuaneS (10/2/12)

Maybe, maybe not, you buy from Australian retailer you have fair trading and some other protections in place, you buy internationaly, you roll the dice


----------



## goid (10/2/12)

DuaneS said:


> Retailer has got your dollars, now your basically asking him to work for free to help you.
> lets assume your damage is not cosmetic, but a fault or leak, you only found thisafter you used the item, you signed for the item on delivery....and signature on delivery means item " received in good working condition"
> You then contact the retailer, who contacts the shipping agent, who contacts the delivery agent in Australia, who provides him with your signature, whom do you complain to?



On signing of receipt of delivery would only cover that the product and packaging was delivered undamaged. Not that the product works without faults. If leaking would hopefully be covered under manufacturer warranty.


----------



## DuaneS (10/2/12)

Goid said:


> On signing of receipt of delivery would only cover that the product and packaging was delivered undamaged. Not that the product works without faults. If leaking would hopefully be covered under manufacturer warranty.



Might just want to check that with fair trading, and if your manufacturer, is offshore, do you have a direct complaint, try buying a HP laptop from the US and ringing HP Australia to complain when it doesn't work


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hey I will do it if some other retailer hasn't closed up the deal tighter than a fishes arse. Import is easy.
> Nev



Seriously? You do realise that there are several retailers selling this product in Aus don't you? And if a homebrewer can import this for less than these retailers are selling them for obviously you could too.

As for the AUd Vs Euro being great now it probably wasn't when these were imported by the retailers several months ago so you can't really expect them to take a loss now.

Andrew


----------



## goid (10/2/12)

DuaneS said:


> Might just want to check that with fair trading, and if your manufacturer, is offshore, do you have a direct complaint, try buying a HP laptop from the US and ringing HP Australia to complain when it doesn't work




Fair enough, Fair Trading may not be able to take action on a international company on your behalf. But I am only ASSUMING that BM manufacturer (being German) would be proud of there workmanship and be willing to rectifiy any manufacturing faults.


----------



## DuaneS (10/2/12)

Seems we are arguing the same point, I am suggesting buying offshore not so good where a warrenty claim is concerned, so who are you going to complain to?
Another little bug bear i have is people who want to buy the big dollar item offshore cause it saves em a couple hundred bucks, then expect to be able to pick up spares, replacements etc, from an Australian retailer at the same price as someone who purchased the main item from ans Australian retailer.


----------



## goid (10/2/12)

DuaneS said:


> Seems we are arguing the same point, I am suggesting buying offshore not so good where a warrenty claim is concerned, so who are you going to complain to?
> Another little bug bear i have is people who want to buy the big dollar item offshore cause it saves em a couple hundred bucks, then expect to be able to pick up spares, replacements etc, from an Australian retailer at the same price as someone who purchased the main item from ans Australian retailer.




Warranty on items from overseas become a very sticky issue. Some involve returning the product at purchases expense. Unless there is an Authorised Local Agent. Is there any for BM in Australia?


----------



## the_new_darren (10/2/12)

I am sure the manufacturer will replace the faulty product for a "person" the same as for a retailer.

Its not like its some tiny little internet company based in China. 

It does come with a warranty I presume?

tnd


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> I am sure the manufacturer will replace the faulty product for a "person" the same as for a retailer.
> 
> Its not like its some tiny little internet company based in China.
> 
> ...




Such a perfect world


----------



## the_new_darren (10/2/12)

All it would take is for that disgruntled buyer to post all over the internet dissatisfaction/fault and Im sure they would be quick to replace.

tnd


----------



## DuaneS (10/2/12)

the_new_darren said:


> I am sure the manufacturer will replace the faulty product for a "person" the same as for a retailer.
> 
> Its not like its some tiny little internet company based in China.
> 
> ...



I am sure an Australian retailer would provide replacement/repair for anyone who can providethe nesscesscary documention, namely an Australian receipt of purchase, without it why should/would they.
Bit rich to expect them to help you with a problemif they never made a cent from you.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/2/12)

Wasn't disagreeing Darren, jump up and down enough and it could happen, so long as you don't wear yourself out beforehand.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/2/12)

DuaneS said:


> I am sure an Australian retailer would provide replacement/repair for anyone who can providethe nesscesscary documention, namely an Australian receipt of purchase, without it why should/would they.
> Bit rich to expect them to help you with a problemif they never made a cent from you.



Precisely. Nothing else to say really, but would that include "Retailers" organising a "bulk buy" ?


----------



## SJW (10/2/12)

Its a no brainer for me. I just bought a BM from my local retailer and for $2500 I got the BM, a Aussie power cord, a custom made pick up pipe, a modified top screen that fits tight in the malt pipe and two free brews of my choice with Wyeast. The two brews alone were worth $100 with yeast, hops and the grain bill. Plus I get back up service if requied. I know if my pump or controller shit itself I could go back to the retailer and he would swap it over without question. These are the advantages of paying a bit extra to got with a retailer.


----------



## peaky (10/2/12)

It would suck if you imported it yourself and upon arrival it didn't work, then you find you need to pay freight costs back to Europe before a replacement was sent to you or the damaged one repaired and sent back. Cost blow-out already, or cost maybe equal to buying from a local agent plus waiting time. Imagine if you returned it at Christmas time! It cost me $32 to post a 1.1kg parcel of childrens books to NZ last year! Bloody AusPost......


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Sorry I dont see your point, are you protecting the secondary importer or just being bias as usual ? I take loses ever day, its part of the game.
> You obliviously havent been screwed before. I am offering a great deal to AHB members, is this wrong Andrew ?
> Nev



Not at all Nev, I was simply asking why don't you do it? And no, a great deal for AHB members is, well, GREAT.
Are you saying that who ever bought these units from the retailers have been ripped off?


----------



## peaky (10/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Why not spend that extra retailer money on a replacement policy, if it fails get a replacement from AUS. Obviously shot gun damage is null.
> Nev



Could I do that?

If I import a unit myself and buy a replacement policy would I save much overall?

And then if the unit shits itself are the local agents obliged to replace the unit even though I imported it myself?

(genuine questions)


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes we will do it. No the deal they got was the deal going at the time. I think I can do it cheaper on a bulk buy with spare parts and electronics service back up .
> We are very much moving into the more electronics side of brewing now.
> If we can do it cheaper and better then we will.
> Nev



Awesome, and as I said before (in another thread) looking forward (impatiently ) for your controller.


----------



## DuaneS (10/2/12)

peakydh said:


> Could I do that?
> 
> If I import a unit myself and buy a replacement policy would I save much overall?
> 
> ...



Nope, no invoice, no obligation


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/2/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Awesome, and as I said before (in another thread) looking forward (impatiently ) for your controller.


Ah the controller, its just about there but we need to be 100% sure its not going to fall over. Signs are good but one electronic component is giving us some grief. An upgrade (money) my solve the problem, its only one unit out of ten test units that failed and we haven't got it back to diagnose the fault.
Makes a great beer but unless its fool proof we will delay release. :icon_cheers: 
Nev


----------



## DuaneS (10/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes we will do it. No the deal they got was the deal going at the time. I think I can do it cheaper on a bulk buy with spare parts and electronics service back up .
> We are very much moving into the more electronics side of brewing now.
> If we can do it cheaper and better then we will.
> Nev




Not sure what the cost or minimun requirements on a " bulk buy" are, but if it was me, i would be looking for at least 50K investment, with shipping, GST etc.
Think I would be looking to produce something right here for comparable cost, and marketing that rather than tying up a lot of cash in stock and spare parts


----------



## pk.sax (10/2/12)

AHB, homebrewers, cheaparse handy people.

If you save that much with a direct import! Chances are good that whatever little problem you might have can be fixed for far far less than the price difference. Besides, if the local retailers knew more people own brew rigs they'd stock spares. Genuine or generic, either way, the only people that would not like to do something like this is ones that are way too concerned about warranties etc. If the saving was bugger all and the risk really that big, I'd understand all the scare stories. However, from all reports, most people are perfectly happy with their's and the general expectation of quality from German engineered products is not shabby at all. Besides, they have their own consumer protection laws. If you did get a unit so stuffed that cost of repairing it yourself would far outweigh a swap, that's not like impossible!
Probably makes most sense the way nev is planning, spreads out that minimal risk and one buyer buying a stack of them obviously will get some preferential treatment.


----------



## yeastfeast (10/2/12)

If you import a BM50 direct from Germany via FedEx there's a good chance it will arrive with a few dents. This was my experience and the packaging was to blame. I ended up lodging an insurance claim with FedEx for $500+. If you decide to import a unit make sure you take out sufficient insurance to cover serious damage (i.e. covers the complete replacement of the unit). I count myself lucky and would recommend paying a bit extra from an Australian distributor.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (11/2/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Ah the controller, its just about there but we need to be 100% sure its not going to fall over. Signs are good but one electronic component is giving us some grief. An upgrade (money) my solve the problem, its only one unit out of ten test units that failed and we haven't got it back to diagnose the fault.
> Makes a great beer but unless its fool proof we will delay release. :icon_cheers:
> Nev


1 out of 10 Nev ... hate to be that poor buggar. Sounds really promising though
Cheers
BBB


----------



## stux (11/2/12)

Freight insurance may cover damage

And the manufacturer/foreign retailer will fix things under warranty

But you will probably have to ship it both ways. Ouch

And jut hope you don't get hit up for the gst/customs again on the re-import!

A much better idea is to import a stack and parts etc... Which I assume is what the current retailers are doing


----------



## MHB (11/2/12)

Last year FedEx bent five 50 litre Braumeisters so badly that the bodies needed replacing, thats $17,500 worth of stock that I have had to make good on. After quite a lengthy battle I got $2500 back from FedEx but to get that I had go get a lawyer on to the case.
A new 50 L BM Body costs 280 EU and shipping is the same as a new 50 L BM the total damage bill was $3,225 AU for the parts, not counting the time and other costs required do a total heart transplant on 4 units. My customers experienced delays in their equipment arriving but it didnt cost them one extra cent; in fact the last and least damaged units replacement body is here and will be sent out on Monday. Im a small business damage like this is pretty hard to sustain, I reached the point where I considered not bothering to deal with Braumeisters but decided to make a much smaller profit and use a better freight company instead.
Frankly I wouldnt trust FedEx to transport a fart in a padded bag and have gone back to using TNT even tho it costs about $320 more per unit at least they dont arrive fucked.

If youre so worried that I or one of the other agents in Australia is screwing you over that you want to take all the risk of importing your own go for it.
If you see value in having a locally supported warranty and experienced Braumeister brewers helping you with any issues that might come up pay the extra.
Its entirely your choice; make it an informed one, reading through this thread is there even one unhappy Braumeister owner or one complaining about the price they paid or the service they received?
Mark
Marks Home Brew, proud to be supplying Braumeisters in Australia.




peakydh said:


> Could I do that?
> 
> If I import a unit myself and buy a replacement policy would I save much overall?
> 
> ...



I have taken legal advice on this question
Braumeisters have a 12 month warranty as an agent, I cover warranty on what I sell and discuss it later with my German suppliers, if you brought one elsewhere take any warranty negotiations up with your supplier. Happy to sell you any parts you need but would anyone seriously expect me or any other dealer to hand them over for free to someone who brought their Braumeister elsewhere.
M


----------



## humulus (11/2/12)

MHB said:


> Last year FedEx bent five 50 litre Braumeisters so badly that the bodies needed replacing, thats $17,500 worth of stock that I have had to make good on. After quite a lengthy battle I got $2500 back from FedEx but to get that I had go get a lawyer on to the case.
> A new 50 L BM Body costs 280 EU and shipping is the same as a new 50 L BM the total damage bill was $3,225 AU for the parts, not counting the time and other costs required do a total heart transplant on 4 units. My customers experienced delays in their equipment arriving but it didnt cost them one extra cent; in fact the last and least damaged units replacement body is here and will be sent out on Monday. Im a small business damage like this is pretty hard to sustain, I reached the point where I considered not bothering to deal with Braumeisters but decided to make a much smaller profit and use a better freight company instead.
> Frankly I wouldnt trust FedEx to transport a fart in a padded bag and have gone back to using TNT even tho it costs about $320 more per unit at least they dont arrive fucked.
> 
> ...


+1 for Mark


----------



## SJW (11/2/12)

+2 for MHB


----------



## pk.sax (11/2/12)

SJW said:


> +2 for MHB


Don't forget Ross...

He gave people that pre-ordered a discount too. Most sensible way to do it, let the retailer handle the 'bulk buy', albeit pre-ordered/paid by customers. I'm surprised more retailers aren't offering the pre-order arrangement any more.


----------



## DuaneS (11/2/12)

+3 for MHB

Mark have you ever considered engaging a broker here to do the work for you
I used a bloke by the name of Ian Mobbs at Centruy Customs in Brisbane, he was excellent, let him know when you goods are ready to be collect in Germany, he does the rest, far cheaper and safer than any large company carrying service


----------



## booargy (11/2/12)

MHB said:


> Last year FedEx bent five 50 litre Braumeisters so badly that the bodies needed replacing,



Fedex wouldn't do that would they?
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d92_1324595500
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=650_1324404709


----------



## Batz (11/2/12)

+4 for Marks Home Brew

I bought my 50lt BM from Mark, I contacted all the other retailers and decided Mark was offering me the best deal. 
After my BM arrived I received a call from Mark inquiring if everything was OK with the unit and offered me support and some tips. A few weeks later another call to see if all was good with the brews I had done, and asking if he could help in anyway.

I have never met Mark but I'm very impressed by his service, I have owned my BM close to 12 months now and he still gives me a courtesy call from time to time to ask how it's all going and have a chat about beery things.

I would very much recommend buying your BM from one of our local retailers.

Batz


----------



## Sammus (11/2/12)

booargy said:


> Fedex wouldn't do that would they?
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d92_1324595500
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=650_1324404709



+5 for MHB

The truck one is kinda funny, but holy shit that monitor delivery is insane....


----------



## Wimmig (11/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> Don't forget Ross...
> 
> He gave people that pre-ordered a discount too. Most sensible way to do it, let the retailer handle the 'bulk buy', albeit pre-ordered/paid by customers. I'm surprised more retailers aren't offering the pre-order arrangement any more.



I'm a bit surprised too. If somebody was, it would most likely get me over the line for the right price. With the money i saved, say if they got them rolling for $2k with the high aussie $, i'd likely spend the rest on tarting it up / ordering brew bits anyway.


----------



## Batz (11/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> Don't forget Ross...
> 
> He gave people that pre-ordered a discount too. Most sensible way to do it, let the retailer handle the 'bulk buy', albeit pre-ordered/paid by customers. I'm surprised more retailers aren't offering the pre-order arrangement any more.




To be fair Ross was not selling BM when I ordered mine, he did tell me was working on getting some but once I make up my mind I wanted one....I wanted one then!

Batz


----------



## Wimmig (12/2/12)

Wimmig said:


> I'm a bit surprised too. If somebody was, it would most likely get me over the line for the right price. With the money i saved, say if they got them rolling for $2k with the high aussie $, i'd likely spend the rest on tarting it up / ordering brew bits anyway.



I'd also be keen for a 20L BM for 2k, and i'll take a $250 gift certificate too. 

Keen much


----------

